# Cement floor



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm looking to do a cement floor on in a new loft. We are in a very dry desert so ground water in not an issue. Is there any other reason not to do cement?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

a lot of people has told me that cement flooring is very hard on the feed to the birds but not sure how accurate that is.
I know it will be easier to clean and maintain i guess.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it can be cool in winter..but some have used it with no problems.. usually it is in an aviary type setting so they can hose it off..inside a dry loft you would have to scrape it, not hose it with water..not sure how easy or hard it is to scrape cement..you would want to get it real smooth so the scraper goes over it easily..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The loft design is very open more like an Avery than a closed in loft. Our cold winter weather in way down to maybe 50 at night and most winter day we are in the mid 70. It hard but someone has to live here. Our rain is very minimal but am setting it up so that it will be dry when we get rain. I think I could on summer day if I put drains the floor I could pressure wash it. What do you think.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> The loft design is very open more like an Avery than a closed in loft. Our cold winter weather in way down to maybe 50 at night and most winter day we are in the mid 70. It hard but someone has to live here. Our rain is very minimal but am setting it up so that it will be dry when we get rain. I think I could on summer day if I put drains the floor I could pressure wash it. What do you think.


if it is an open loft and it drys quick, should be nice.. you just do not want any standing water mixing with droppings for more than a day or so, as bacteria can grow in a damp enviroment..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it would work out fine. Good luck.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If you finish the cement floor with a coat of "scree" (basically a thiner mix of cement coating that levels out easier & dries smoother) then when dry, paint with hi quality epoxy 2pac paint (like they use in garage workshops) you'll find it much easier to clean, sweep, wash etc.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Quazar That is wonderful advice I hadn;t thought abouy a scree top coat I will think about that for sure. I was planning a hard trowel finish, the paint is a winner and maybe even a urithiean coating over the top. Worth thinking about. Oh there is no 2 part paint here in Baja I have looked.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Try a web search just for epoxy paint, 
The reason I suggested that is cos its strong, non toxic, non slip, and you can have it nearly whatever colour you want lol

Heres the sort of stuff I was meaning, may get it mail order from somewhere nearer tho lol

http://www.specialistpaintsonline.co.uk/floor-paint/high-performance-floor-paint/

or you could try asking your local garage workshop where they get theirs (if they use any lol) or a marine/boat builders ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Concrete floor will work fine. I would just do a broom finish you do not want it to smooth, As you may slip and fall . I had a concrete foolre in one loft for many years. Easy to clean and stayed dry. You do not need to paint it as scraping wil over time remove that. An ideal loft would be raised to let air move under the loft also. My flying loft was raised. But breeding loft was on a pad. It was 8x 24 feet. Never froze even if temps was down to around 2 degrees. No heat. Pigeons are not picky PEOPLE ARE. so build your loft to please yourself and your neighbors GOOD luck with the birds and the loft


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a concrete floor, with cement finishing, it has worked fine for me and we do not have harsh winters here. Its not hard to scrap, rather you never damage the floor no matter how much force you exert. No paint on cement floors, combine a super finish painted floor with some good slippery poop of egg layers  not a good idea. If you can give the floor a slight tilt and a small drain pipe with removable stopper towards the outside, it will be easy to drain the water after washing and the stopper will prevent access to the rodents.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

re lee said:


> You do not need to paint it as scraping wil over time remove that.





sreeshs said:


> No paint on cement floors, combine a super finish painted floor with some good slippery poop of egg layers  not a good idea.


Hence the reason I suggested Epoxy 2pac Paint - Used in Industrial situations, It withstands continual fork lift truck use in warehouses, oil & grease in garages, and is also non slip even when wet


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

visit continental breeding station (CBS) they have good design on loft flooring. You can also visit my public profile and look at my album. I guess any floor is good as long as it is easy for you to clean and its good for the healthof the birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Quazar said:


> Hence the reason I suggested Epoxy 2pac Paint - Used in Industrial situations, It withstands continual fork lift truck use in warehouses, oil & grease in garages, and is also non slip even when wet


Ohh ok, I didn't know that  thanks


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ever thought about adding sand above the concrete floors?


----------

